# My first spawn



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I have finally successfully spawned a pair of B. Splendens. The father is a blue marble butterfly half moon, the mother is a white halfmoon who carries blue. Hoping to get soem pretty marble and blue babies!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Congrats, keep us posted. Don't worry if they all look blue when they start to color up. Mine morph colors until about 6 months old. I now have several black bettas from my spawn back in Nov.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

ics:


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

They are SO tiny wes, hard to photograph. I did post a few videos on facebook though.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

*chicken dance

none3

hehe


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

What you planning to feed the little beasts?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

They are currently eating on a nematode mix--micro, walter, and banana worms. Soon they will go to decapsulated brine shrimp and eventually onto a mix i found on aquabid called fry crack


----------

